# The Crimson Assassin Chronicles- (working title?)



## stale911 (Mar 8, 2008)

Okay, now a friend and I created this idea for a home-made movie perhaps, six months ago, if not more.
Anyway, We decided on the name; The Crimson Assassin Chronicles. Now the descision for the name was becasue the movie; which would be divided into three, if not more, parts. The movie followed the current life of the "Crimson Assassin", who alternatively was claimed as the ultimate assassin.
There had always been little evidence left at the scenes of the assassination attempts that he was assigned to.

Anywho, in his past he was serving time in the military, as a mercenary.
He was included in an elite team of highly-trained mercenaries. 
The objectives of the team were classified as; "Operation K-9".
Thing about his past is, he can't remember any of it. However, at the start of the film he would discover that he was connected with the U.S military, in fact, he did not even know his own name.
Not to forget, the previous assassination he was sent to was a set-up.
Now the Crimson Assassin is on the run from police all around the globe, while trying to find out about his mysterious past with the only living connections there is.

Actually, come to think of it, there might be room for more than three parts. Definately.
Anyway, forgot full-dialogue, but send me a request using pm and I will send you a more in-depth outline of the storyline or character plots and such.
Even spoilers for the plot, if you like.

But hey, I will be updating eventually on this thread, 100% spoiler-free.
Please, post your opinions on this shady outline. I will update soon so don't go dissin it to much if you dislike it.


----------



## booker41 (Apr 10, 2008)

Okay, now a friend and I created this idea for a home-made movie perhaps, six months ago, if not more.


----------



## IWriteUWrite (Jun 17, 2008)

Is the main character named Jason Bourne?


----------



## BorisTourette (Aug 7, 2008)

haha i agree with IWrite, u may want to kinda redo it coz its kinda........actually alot like the Bourne trilogy
and if you do make him a mercenery try to avoid the usual mercenery stories because his past could play a major role in one of the films, or whatever lol


----------



## JHB (Aug 7, 2008)

stale911 said:


> ..."Operation K-9"...




Huh?


----------



## SparkyLT (Aug 8, 2008)

Yeah, you might wanna make it something other than K-9, unless he's a werewolf or something. But it does sound interesting. I haven't seen the Bourne series, so I can't say anything about similarities there.


----------



## FLickTick (Aug 8, 2008)

*Jason Bourne?*



IWriteUWrite said:


> Is the main character named Jason Bourne?


*No doubt!*


----------



## David C. (Jan 20, 2009)

Operation K-9? The training of an elite breed of dogs for special warfare operations.


----------



## Superkumi (Oct 30, 2009)

Like other people here said, that kinda sounds like a rip-off of the Bourne series... I'd do some serious rewrite for the overall plot if I were you.
Also, go ahead and watch the Bourne movies so you'll know what we're talking about.


----------



## Sonofjoe (Aug 18, 2010)

Give him a girlfriend in the first film then if she's a crap actress kill her off early in the second.


----------

